# Holy men and Holy woman



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 7, 2009)

The Aghori: http://www.youtube.com/results?search_type=shows&search_query=Aghori


The Gnawa: 



 
Voodoo priestess: 



 
The Yamabushi: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iArVJkI__us&feature=related

The Dervish: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKEItegftb8&feature=related

Ghanian witch: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUobNV1_w14&feature=fvw

Jah Priest: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LerNYX6sco&feature=related

The Stylities: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stylites


----------

